# Following the Resurection, the Issues of the Found



## gordon 2 (Apr 24, 2011)

Pretenders?

Matthew 23: 13

But woe to you scribes and Pharisees, pretenders (hypocrites!) For you shut the kingdom of heaven in men's faces; for you neither enter yourselves, nor do you allow those who are about to goi in to do so.

  Matthew 23:23-24

23Woe to you, scribes and Pharisees, pretenders ( hypocrites)! For you give a tenth of your mint and dill and cummin, and have neglected and omitted the weightier ( more important) matters of the Law--right and justice and mercy and fidelity. These you ought [particularly] to have done without neglecting the others.

24 You blind guides, filtering out a gnat and gulping down a camel!
.........

Am I really that different from the scribes and the Pharisees? "The weighier matters of the Law---right and justice and mercy and fidelity." as Jesus points out, do I even start to know these, let alone do them?

Today it is Easter, I shall put what sins are behind me as forgotten as it is the will of God and the will of God I shall seek and do---and I shall drink from His wells and eat from His table. His Kingdom shall never be shut in my face.


----------



## gordon 2 (May 16, 2011)

What did Jesus mean by this in this context"The weightier matters of the Law---right and justice and mercy and fidelity."

When Jesus said I am not come to do away with the law, did he mean not doing away with the law of right and justice and mercy and fidelity? What are these laws, Jesus points out, about? Do we take them as just part of grace and therefore we take them for granted? Jesus says they are law. What is this all about?

Your ideas?


----------



## 1gr8bldr (May 16, 2011)

They were following the regulations of the law, yet did not live by the "spirt" of the law. It was not about regulations, but about doing what was right and good.


----------



## Ronnie T (May 20, 2011)

1gr8bldr said:


> They were following the regulations of the law, yet did not live by the "spirt" of the law. It was not about regulations, but about doing what was right and good.



I agree with you.
In Matt 5 Jesus said the Pharisees were going to accuse Him of changing the law.
Jesus wanted His disciples to understand that there was no righteousness found in only "knowing" the law.  The Pharisees knew the law, frontwards and backwards.  But it had not changed them.  It had not touched their hearts.  They weren't "Living" God's will.
Jesus "reexpressed" God's law in a way for His disciples to understand it's purpose for them.

Jesus told them, "Unless you are more righteous than the Pharisees, you shall not enter the kingdom."
How were they going to accomplish that?  Not by becoming smarter than the Pharisees!  The Pharisees knew the scriptures.  But by becoming the salt and light unto the world.  

Bring God's word to life in your life.  Individally, become a light that leads to God.
Church leaders weren't the light.
The scriptures weren't the light.
The church wasn't the light.
Each individual disciple, living to be righteous, would be a light into the world.  Showing Jesus Christ to others.


----------

